# E39 instrument cluster bulbs...



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Anyone know how to change them? Also, are they all the same and what is the bulb number, how many?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

since you know the answer.

How?

i need to change mine aswell


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

jtg said:


> since you know the answer.
> 
> How?
> 
> i need to change mine aswell


Depends which bulbs. To get to the cluster, extend steering wheel out and down as far as possible. Disconnect battery. Remove trim pieces on either side of steering column, just pull them off. Remove three phillips screws behind trim pieces. Remove three torx screws holding the top of the outer cluster trim. Pull outer cluster trim off, it seems like it will break and disconnect headlight, intensity and foglight plugs (pull out with needlenose pliers). Remove two torx screws at top of cluster. Put towel over steering column, tip cluster forward and remove three plugs from back of cluster. Start with the two on the right and you'll understand how the one on the left works, very clever plugs. Remove cluster from car. Bulbs for warning, oil monitor and mileage/temp are now all visible (5). Twist counter clockwise 90 degrees and they will release. Bulbs are all one unit in their housing and cost about $3.50/each from the dealer. I didn't dig deeper to replace any other bulbs since mine were fine and I wasn't looking for trouble. Good luck!


----------

